# Cwc G10 Nato Strap Size



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can anybody tell me if a 20mm nato will fit a CWC G10? I have an 18mm on at the moment but the gap is starting to bug me.

Cheers

Jimbo


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I doubt you'd get a 20mm on one - my 18 fits very snug - perhaps buy a new one from Roy (different supplier from the current one is from) see how you get on B)


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just bought the black and kahki stripe nato in 18mm. might buy a cheap 20mm just to try though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It depends on the NATO and who makes it... Some wear wide, some narrow..... A big 18mm will look ok but a wide 20 will have creasing and look wrong..... ...


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

jasonm said:


> It depends on the NATO and who makes it... Some wear wide, some narrow..... A big 18mm will look ok but a wide 20 will have creasing and look wrong..... ...


I didn't realize they were different depending on the manufacturer. I've never had the need for a nato but have recently got 2 G10s from Woody77 and fancied a few different styles to swap and change if the mood takes me. I'll see what the one from Roy is like and if it is a big 18mm I'll get a few more.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Both of my G10's are on a 20mm and fit very nicely, but they were originally designed to to be fitted with an 18mm.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As I recall, the G10 watch lug width spec is 18.5mm +/-0.2mm. 

Later,

William


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is there a reason for the irregular lug spacing on these G10s? Seems a bit daft to have them at 18.5 or 19mm.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jimbo1878 said:


> Is there a reason for the irregular lug spacing on these G10s? Seems a bit daft to have them at 18.5 or 19mm.


The MoD specifications leave a margin of error. I assume the reason for this is to allow for minor variations between manufacturers.

Later,

William


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> jimbo1878 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a reason for the irregular lug spacing on these G10s? Seems a bit daft to have them at 18.5 or 19mm.
> ...


I guess it makes sense really. Still, it doesnt help me with my strap gap though lol


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess it makes sense really. Still, it doesnt help me with my strap gap though lol


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I've found that 18mm Natos are just too small for my G10 Precista Fat Boy

Here it is on a 20mm last night


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

I ordered some 20's for mine but had to send them back, for 18's four watches from 88 and onwards....


----------

